# CLEAN ENERGY EXPO - Taupo, NZ



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Little spot in the news today...

http://clearnet.co.nz/news-story.html?national~819555


----------



## albo2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just got the weekend off to go to this, looking forward to it.


----------



## albo2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Attended this today, fantastic venue, really enjoyed it, thanks Nick for informing us, didn't get a chance for a chat as my kids were getting bored and disruptive, have taken the plunge and bought the donor have gone with a Mazda MX5.


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

albo2 said:


> Attended this today, fantastic venue, really enjoyed it, thanks Nick for informing us, didn't get a chance for a chat as my kids were getting bored and disruptive, have taken the plunge and bought the donor have gone with a Mazda MX5.


Good choice! I am aware of a couple of builds using this car. One you might be interested in is Brandon Hollinger at www.amprevolt.com. He is using the AC50/curtis combo and has shown me videos of him doing burnouts in it!. Evworks in Australia also has links to their conversion from their website.

I have done a bit of a looking previously and I think there are several choices of kits available if you are looking to make a quick start on the project. I will PM you (got your text) and be in touch shortly.


----------

